# New from Australia



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

WOW what a wealth of information. I have spent half the afternoon glued to the website reading some of the fantastic info you have all shared. Thank you for some sensational advice.

I am about to undertake my very first Halloween party this year with a walk through haunt/display. I've been wanting to do this for ages but just never managed to get it all done. This year though - it's on. I've been madly getting props ready, invitations are almost ready to go out and I'm very excited to see how it all comes up on the night.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the great dark side, this forum is a wealth of information. Some of the best folks are here to help with everything haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. There is indeed a lot of info here and even better there are lots of nice folks that well help with any questions you might have.

And for prop how-to's this is a good site
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Check out the $20 Prop Challenge thread for some good cheap ideas. Also, have a look at hauntproject.com


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Headless! Good luck on your "first ever" I am sure it will be spooktacular! Post some pics if you can. We Halloween freaks live for that stuff!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welome to the site. I too love all of the information as well. Just so you know, I have created a new Social Group called ScareRookies. Its for new members that are either new to the haunt scene or veterna haunters to share ideas, information. The main focus was to provide a specific location of people that are new yard haunting like myself and that are eager to get started. If this is something that you find interesting feel free to join. I am in the process of trying to organize an online make it and take it. Hope you will join us and welcome!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Greetings and welcome. There is indeed a lot of info here and even better there are lots of nice folks that well help with any questions you might have.
> 
> And for prop how-to's this is a good site
> http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


Thanks Bone Dancer - actually I have been haunting that list for quite some time now and it has given me much of the inspiration for the things I've made so far.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

welcome headless.......................


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There are many other sites with how-to's,

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/

http://www.spookyblue.com/

here is a couple more. There are a number of people in here that have how-to sites.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Headless!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Headless


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah Headless - I'm envious!
Halloween parties with a full walk thru haunt is my favourite idea of a good Haunting Time!!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the super welcomes. I'm really looking forward to the party so much. We have a huge shed which used to be kennels when I was really active in showing dogs years ago. I'm using each alternate pen as a display and the walkways in between. I just hope I have enough time and find enough know-how on the internet to do the pictures in my head justice. I think the downfall will end up being lighting as I don't have a clue, but I'm reading and learning. The $$$ will probably beat me but I'll be giving it my best shot.

I'm not sure that my mother was thrilled to hear that I was using my wedding dress (despite it's almost 30 year age) as part of one of the props. Might have had something to do with her making it..... LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home Headless! Wow, using your mother-made wedding dress in a prop. I can see why you're headless.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and hope you have a blast with your first Halloween party!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I was the same way when I first joined, so much information and everyone here is super helpful and nice.


----------

